# Low-tech S repens...check out the growth pattern



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Is that a Wisteria ? Have heard it said that 50 PAR would require injected.
Trying to get a better idea as to what is "sufficient" amount of faster growing plants
in a tank to off set the need for the injected CO2. I do realize that after you exceed
a certain PAR level it needs the injected. But I do believe that the line can move with
the use of Excel.
I have kind of a similar thing in my 10g(same height/w perhaps a bit lower sub..1.75")
and I have one bulb of T5HO in a Odyssea fixture which Hoppy's chart rates as very
good reflectors and the guess that I made on the PAR is 50 also.
But my Rotala Magenta are growing sideways and I was told that some plants do this
when they have a full amount of light that they need. So over that must be excess.
I say this because they should be Magenta in color but are green...yet they are growing
sideways like I said. I should add that they came from damaged plants and are just
getting to the surface. I expect better color once all of the stems have started to grow
along the top. But don't think I have enough for any real noticeable difference, just a little. But I had hardly anything like fast growing plants in there so now I have a Water
Sprite that is getting bigger, but not at the top yet(for a faster plant for the algae).
The Rotala being from damaged plants are taking their good time growing, but may
count as faster growing plants when more mature.
Glad you put up pictures of this for comparison to my tank's light level/plants.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi Raymond,

This tank is basically a depository for stuff I dont want to throw away. Yeah that is one big sprig of wisteria. I dose 4-5 ml Metricide daily, 1/2 EI couple times a week, and do something like 25% wc every week, sometimes more, sometimes less. I really dont worry about it. Hope that helps...


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks. I don't see any but the Wisteria that are faster growing plants.
Although the Amazon do pretty well after they get going.
What kind of Crypts are those and are they fully grown ? Those in the center.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks. Those are Argentine swords. Notice the big long runner going off to the left, then it wraps back around...pretty neat. The very middle crypts are red wendtii, also a couple green gecko and brown wendtiis in there, couple stems of L repens, and L sp red, and regular AR that you cant really see behind the java fern.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

i would clip the s repens and replant it youll have a carpet in no time


----------



## Algae. (Apr 12, 2014)

What kind of light are you using? is that the original hood lighting?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Algae. said:


> What kind of light are you using? is that the original hood lighting?


It's two 20 watt T8s in a homemade box, with a decent reflector made out of aluminum flashing. It is suspended 4" above the surface, ~ 14" from substrate.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

This is what repens does in low light without c02. 50 Par should be good though. I agree, chop in half and replant. Such a great plant.


----------



## Fresh fish (Mar 9, 2007)

I wish my S repens would grow like that, I have a dirted tank, dose micros and macros, and excel, they stay low,I added your diy co2 setup about a month ago, they have perked up a bit but still staying low, im using a plant+ on a 29gal. any suggestions?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice bump hah, was just thinking about this thread the other day.

FTR I wasnt trying to carpet those plants, just watching how they did with no co2. Pretty colol growing straight up like that, like a whole different plant almost.

Tank is still something of a depository for random stuff, try different things, etc. Has pressurized co2 now, same light just dropped it down a few inches, ~70ish par.













Fresh fish said:


> I wish my S repens would grow like that, I have a dirted tank, dose micros and macros, and excel, they stay low,I added your diy co2 setup about a month ago, they have perked up a bit but still staying low, im using a plant+ on a 29gal. any suggestions?


Are they spreading or just sitting there? They grew very slowly in those first pics, but they were healthy.

According to charts a planted+ should be about 60 par at 20" - note that is directly underneath. 6" off center it drops to around 20.










So could be a lighting issue if the stauro is at the very front of the tank with the light centered, just guessing. Sounds like you have roughly the same conditions otherwise, except for the dirt which should be to your advantage. 

As long as things look healthy I would just be patient. The co2 should help a lot, even with low light. It allows plants to do better with less, takes a few weeks to adapt how they spend their resources.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

burr740 I gotta hand it to you. It seems like even when you're not really trying and just experimenting, your plants still look better than 90% of everyone else.

You clearly have the Midas touch when it comes to Planted tanks. Nice work and divulge all your secrets one day!


----------



## Fresh fish (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the input, they do grow more than on stalk on each plant which i cut off and replant, I have not done that in a few months though, here is a couple pics, to see what its like, the light sounds like that is more than likely the case, as it is pretty much in the front of the tank. planted it last october, I use planted+24/7 on max on a timer for 9 hours . I have to agree, your plants look amazing, as do your tanks! I came across your 75 journal while browsing and it inspired me to set up my tank


----------

